# 33 weeks today and anxiety is ramping up



## AlwaysPraying

Not sure how many "oldies" are on the board these days, but I need to talk to you guys. Last year we suffered a second tri loss at 16 weeks due to T13 diagnosis. It was awful, horrible and heartbreaking. After a six month break we started trying again and have become pregnant. Now we are 33 weeks today!

It's been a real adventure, the first half was extremely stressful. Going through the scans, the tests, to ensure that everything was going well, which it all is. The doctors all say that our bubs is extremely healthy and looks like a model baby in all his results! 

That being said, after the 18 week scan the releif really sat in. We were pleased that we could calm down and enjoy the pregnancy,which we did. Now, I'm noticing that anxiety is ramping up again and I don't konw why? Why now? I feel like we are so close, and every day we're closer, and everything is good, but it's scary! It's hard to understand because I've been really good for so long. Maybe now reality is hitting me? I'm not sure.

Just wondering if anyone is in the same boat? I konw lots of moms to be worry at the end, but it's different for me, I think (no worse, just different) because of what we went through. Just looking for anyone who might have an insight.


----------



## Smudgelicious

:hugs:My son died 2 days old after a completely normal, healthy full term pregnancy. He was in distress that was not recognised or treated until it was unmanageable. It was the beginning of a series of errors that led to his death. I then went on to have 2 little girls. I had a miscarriage in April and am now pregnant with my 5th. 

I know why you are worried. Because you're coming to the end of a long scary journey and you want it to end well, but your mind won't let you relax. 
It's scary because you have to face it again.

When you've suffered a loss, it's very hard if not impossible not to let it 'taint' future pregnancies. I never worried about getting pregnant, nor did I ever think about miscarriage much, my anxiety grew the closer I got to the birth because thats where I had failed. 

It's normal and unfortunately there's not much you can do. Your Dr knows your history right ? You know you can ask for monitoring or any kind of reassurance you want ? You can also find someone to talk to, preferably a professional. I was in therapy for both my subsequent pregnancies and I'm back there now because it helps me deal with the anxiety and stress of a situation I really have very little control over. Don't let this ruin the last few weeks of your pregnancy.

I wish you the best !


----------



## Smiler13

Hiya, 

I'm 31 weeks and it feels like am "near but yet so far". Am so excited to have got this far after four early mcs, but scared that something will go wrong. 

Really hope the time passes quickly and that all goes well for you. You have obviously done really well at managing and being in touch with your emotions, so just keep going! Best wishes.


----------



## Sparklestar

hey alwayspraying, i dont know if you remember me but i lost my first baby at 15 weeks last year through mmc, i'm now just over 30 weeks pregnant with my second baby. as you say the first half of this pregnancy was horrendous with the worry, then at about 22 weeks i chilled out. now i'm starting to stress about still birth and everything horrible you can imagine and i dont know why but its driving me insane. i'm poking the poor child every hour to make sure hes ok lol so i completely understand how you feel xxxx


----------



## Jox

After a loss I dont think you will stop worrying until baby is in your arms and screaming.

Im kinda the opposite.. I have been worrying but just know tht over the next 13 weeks my patience will be tested.

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## dan-o

OMG, I remember you well!! So pleased all is going well for you this time sweetie :) xxx


----------

